# Lizards > General Geckos >  2011 Patternless White Out Fat Tails

## geckobabies

Some of my favorite babies I've hatched out this season  :Smile: 

Patternless White Out and a Striped Patternless White Out.




Patternless White Out, Striped Patternless White Out and a Patternless.

----------


## tcutting

Super awesome!!  Look at their eyes looks like makeup weird but cool!

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-28-2011)

----------


## Alexandra V

Wow, they're all so cool looking! I love the straight patternless, I like darker lizards  :Razz:  I don't know much about geckos, but these ones sure are good looking! Congrats on them!

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-28-2011)

----------


## ed4281

Wow just amazing African Fat Tails have come a very long way since I was breeding them. Those are just amazing.

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-28-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks everyone!

----------


## tcutting

Holy crap i just realize who they look like.....



but not ugly!

----------


## llovelace

^^^ :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------

_geckobabies_ (08-12-2011)

----------


## purplemuffin

So cute!! I've never seen an AFT hatchling! I love them!  :Very Happy:

----------

_geckobabies_ (07-29-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## geckobabies

> Holy crap i just realize who they look like.....


lol.. it fades as they grow... unlike that species!

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

:Bowdown:  :Bowdown:  :Bowdown:

----------

_geckobabies_ (08-12-2011)

----------


## wolfy-hound

Very awesome babies!!! I wish I had some of those higher end AFT!

----------

_geckobabies_ (08-12-2011)

----------


## geckobabies

Thanks again!  :Smile:

----------

